# New Jazz on Film Box - Crime Jazz



## bigshot

For fans of Jazz who haven't discovered it yet, the British CD label, Moochin About has released a series of box sets of jazz soundtracks culled from 50s and 60s films. Incredibly rare stuff and wonderful sound quality. I just got their latest installment, Crime Jazz and I'm listening to it now. Everything I've heard so far is in fantastic stereo. First class package. Get it.

http://moochinabout.com


----------



## mirepoix

^^^^ and there are some interesting shots/stills on the site - not least the one of Jeanne Moreau in "'La baie des anges'.


----------

